# Look who made the big time!



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Look who became infamous, er, um, I mean famous, lol. Our own Trishaanne made the Asbury park paper. Take a peek. Great job Pattie! >>>>>>
http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051029/NEWS/510290316


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats Trishaanne, I see you did have enofe time to get everything out. Good luck on the haunting convention!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to go Trishaanne!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I was rather disappointed with the article and because of what they FORGOT to print, we had to turn people away on Saturday. I wish my dear friend Vlad hadn't mentioned this at all, but since he did, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Was it a typically screwed up newspaper article? Yes in many ways. It did however give praise where praise was do. You're just too modest Trish, congrats again. WooooooooooooHooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It's great to make the paper! (Unless it's for an arrest LOL )

Congrats trishaanne!


----------

